# Puritan Humour



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 23, 2007)

A bit o'Puritan humour for today.


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 23, 2007)

That title got my attention! Those guys could market back then.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 23, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> That title got my attention! Those guys could market back then.



That title was longer than most sermons today!


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 23, 2007)

One of my favorites has always been:

Twisse, William*.* *The Riches of God’s Love unto the Vessells of Mercy, Consistent with His Absolute Hatred or Reprobation of the Vessells of Wrath.*


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 23, 2007)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> One of my favorites has always been:
> 
> Twisse, William*.* *The Riches of God’s Love unto the Vessells of Mercy, Consistent with His Absolute Hatred or Reprobation of the Vessells of Wrath.*



 I also like the titles that I listed in this old post.


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 23, 2007)

I was discussing this with my pastor recently. He and I are working on a 30 second radio spot and it's an amazing challenge. Reading the puritans makes one more precise but a lot more wordy. I wrote the first attempt and it took 1 min and 40 seconds to read. I kept cutting and cutting until I had removed all the really cool stuff. I was telling my pastor how the puritans wouldn't be able to read a book title in 30 seconds and we are trying to introduce our church in that time. Such irony.


----------

